# Scared To Drink My Tasty Brew!



## BeerBaron89 (9/11/08)

Aye guys

I've been drinking my beer which is roughly 2 weeks bottled. I took them to a mates house, and they taste awesome. However, having only about 3 or 4 beers, i felt really really sick the next day. I couldn't get off the floor without thinking i was going to throw up.

I've been drinking since i was 16, and once (stupid teenagers) was dared to drink a schooner of 60% moonshine. Did not throw up (My liver was really bad for a few weeks though). The things you do when you are young...

Anyways, so i am pretty certain its the beer. I am new to homebrew, and as lovely as it tastes i am scared to drink more than one in fear that i will be on the ground unable to get up for work/tafe the next day.

The instructions to my brew says its safe to drink in this timeframe... Coopers Draught... Is it?
Anyways, any help would be awesome. 

Cheers,
The Beer Baron


----------



## MCT (9/11/08)

What temperature did the beer ferment at?
Too high can give you some fusel alcohols which give a nasty headache.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (9/11/08)

what temp did it ferment at??

recipe?

cheers


----------



## clean brewer (9/11/08)

Did you drink out of the Bottle and/or happen to mix all the sediment through your beer? :icon_vomit:


----------



## muckey (9/11/08)

unfortunately not enough info here to tell.

as previously mentioned, could have been ferment temp or the yeast in the beer

too much yeast in the beer doesn't work well with some foods ( fruit especially apparently) and can make you very ill

You said it tasted alright - anything particular you remember about the taste as it might give some of the more experienced brewers an idea of what caused this.


----------



## BeerBaron89 (9/11/08)

It fermented very quickly... mainly 27' in the morning... 24' in the night.

I try an keep the yeast at the bottom as much as possible. Admittedly it was cloudy a bit by the time i got to my mates. But there was still a great deal of sediment at the bottom. 

As for the taste, it tasted smooth, very easy to drink. But i'm terrible at describing tastes I'm afraid.

I did notice however with one beer, the head stayed there until i drank it all. It was a very thick froth. I've never had that with a commercial beer. I poured each beer properly into a glass.

And the recipe was a can of Coopers Draught  

Just out of curiosity... Has anyone else had this kind of experience before? Odd thing though, my friend drank just a bit less than me, and he felt fine the next day. And like i said, i can handle my drink, so this is very confusing to me. I can't really see the difference between (hangover wise) a carton of commercial beer, and homebrew beer.

I left the fermenter going for about 4 days... Maybe next time i should just leave it for longer, rack to secondary like suggested in a filtering thread, and than prime. And see how i go... But i don't have the time/money for a few months. [Applying for jobs/Christmas/gf's birthday/buying motorcycle/tafe/etc]

Anyways any help would be appreciated.

Cheers,
The Beer Baron


----------



## Dave86 (9/11/08)

BeerBaron89 said:


> It fermented very quickly... mainly 27' in the morning... 24' in the night.



Here's the problem, keep your ferment temp down around 20 degrees C and you should be right. Those temps you mentioned will produce the fusel alcohols already mentioned here. These higher alcohols are most likely (99% likely) why you experienced such a terrible hangover

Hopefully your next brew will be a kinder mistress


----------



## Crunched (9/11/08)

Did you also eat a dodgy kebab on the way home? Might not have been the beer after all... :huh:


----------



## Rodolphe01 (9/11/08)

oi, leave the kebab out of this.... i luv you kebab


----------



## imellor (9/11/08)

Give some to a mate and see how he pulls up the next day. If he is OK it must be something else.


----------



## BeerBaron89 (10/11/08)

I'm having the beer at my birthday this weekend. I personally would prefer not to blow chunks on my birthday so i am handing the beer over to my mates... (Warning included)... So i will get back to you on that. I think i will stick to a bottle a Jagermeister & V. 

(Quick Question: Anyone know anything good that mixes with Jagermeister? I love Jagerbombs but i don't feel like having a heart attack from 4+)



> Did you also eat a dodgy kebab on the way home? Might not have been the beer after all... :huh:



No... I was so sick i couldn't even stand the smell of chilli chips my mate was eating! (I love chilli  )

Got a lift home with mum (Aren't they lovely)... Didn't risk going to McDonalds. I must hand it to myself, i mentally stopped myself from throwing up while she swerved & went over speed bumps without slowing down. Pretty proud  !



> Give some to a mate and see how he pulls up the next day. If he is OK it must be something else.



Yeah, I understand that it could just be me... (Or what said by Dave86)... But I'm curious as to why it would be affecting me like that. I guess i will find out in my next batch.



> Here's the problem, keep your ferment temp down around 20 degrees C and you should be right. Those temps you mentioned will produce the fusel alcohols already mentioned here. These higher alcohols are most likely (99% likely) why you experienced such a terrible hangover



Is this why i see most fermenters kept in old fridges?

Thanks for your reply's guys, you have all been very helpful :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Juzz (10/11/08)

> I think i will stick to a bottle a Jagermeister & V.
> 
> (Quick Question: Anyone know anything good that mixes with Jagermeister? I love Jagerbombs but i don't feel like having a heart attack from 4+)



Jagermeister & beer!

With V or red bull is a good heart starter but beer does the trick also.


----------



## Batz (10/11/08)

BeerBaron89 said:


> Aye guys
> 
> I've been drinking my beer which is roughly 2 weeks bottled. I took them to a mates house, Cheers,
> The Beer Baron




Seems blandly obvious to me 
Have you asked your mate how he is? Perhaps he's dead?

Batz


----------



## Jase71 (10/11/08)

I think the only way to determine what the problem is to ship all your beer to my house so i can conduct some very rigourous testing on the offending brew.


----------



## Interloper (10/11/08)

OK uncle chop chop recommends a big glass of HardenTheFuckUP! for you
 

You need to master your homebrew before you start pounding *Jager cocktails*.

But seriously - others have nailed it, there's "high" temp fermenting and then there's plain old fashioned dangerously hot fermenting. Sounds like you're in column b there.

Perhaps you can cut it with lemonade and go the "shandy"? (oh now I need to HTFU!)


----------



## LethalCorpse (10/11/08)

Maybe he's making sexy beer?


----------



## Bizier (10/11/08)

LethalCorpse said:


> Maybe he's making sexy beer?



?


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/11/08)

It is an awful, awful commercial beer.


----------



## bouncingcastle (10/11/08)

LethalCorpse said:


> Maybe he's making sexy beer?



:lol: :lol: I still can't believe he sold one of those DVD's.... :lol:


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/11/08)

*facepalm* ahh yes, now I remember, those DVDs teaching you how to make sexy beer...


----------



## Bizier (10/11/08)

That is the one with the thermo-change label thing? I have never considered trying it. I am intrigued about the DVD though, brewporn? Naked girls polishing HERMS?


----------



## Batz (10/11/08)

Interloper said:


> OK uncle chop chop recommends a big glass of HardenTheFuckUP! for you




:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## David Sinclair (10/11/08)

Bizier said:


> That is the one with the thermo-change label thing? I have never considered trying it. I am intrigued about the DVD though, brewporn? Naked girls polishing HERMS?



I don't know about the thermo-change label thing but i saw a beer label(can'tremember the name, might of been sexy beer?) but there was a women on the front of it in swimmers, one peice. But it was like a scratchy you scratch of the swimmers and she was completely naked underneath  
I went back to get some bottles but they were taken of the shelf :angry: 
Are we all talking about the same beer - i never tasted it but i've got a feeling it might taste fishy ....


----------



## BeerBaron89 (10/11/08)

Interloper said:


> OK uncle chop chop recommends a big glass of HardenTheFuckUP! for you
> 
> 
> You need to master your homebrew before you start pounding *Jager cocktails*.
> ...





Original Post said:


> I've been drinking since i was 16, and once (stupid teenagers) was dared to drink a schooner of 60% moonshine. Did not throw up (My liver was really bad for a few weeks though). The things you do when you are young...



I have taken the advice that it was Fusel Alcohol. 

If you read my original post you'd know i wouldn't need to 'Harden up'. I have been doing Jagerbombs since i was 16... I was just asking if their is anything else people have tried that won't put me in cardiac arrest after i down a few bombs.

Seriously, i don't find that post humorous or helpful. Maybe your just being playful, i'm not sure... But if your being serious i really do hate that kind of attitude. The way i see it, just because i am capable of drinking more than the average person... does not mean i have to. 

Sorry if I'm going over the top here, but i can't stress how much i hate the mucho manly mentality that is pretty much forced on people these days. 

Drinking is a leisurely thing, not something that should make you sick.

Cheers, 
The Beer Baron

PS: Looking back at the posts i realize you are most likely just joking around, so if that is the case i apologize.


----------



## Bizier (10/11/08)

Ooooh someone poked a soft spot... skull! skull! skull!


----------



## sinkas (10/11/08)

BeerBaron89 said:


> I have taken the advice that it was Fusel Alcohol.
> 
> If you read my original post you'd know i wouldn't need to 'Harden up'. I have been doing Jagerbombs since i was 16....



Six months?


----------



## BeerBaron89 (10/11/08)

Bizier said:


> Ooooh someone poked a soft spot... skull! skull! skull!



lol, not so much a soft spot. I just have alot of friends who give in to the whole peer pressure thing. 
It feel sorry for people like that. It means responsible drinkers like myself (most the time) have to carry them up stairs or clean up there vomit.



sinkas said:


> Six months?



Six months of what?


----------



## sinkas (10/11/08)

since you turned 16


----------



## BeerBaron89 (10/11/08)

:huh: I turn 19 in 4 days.


----------



## Bizier (10/11/08)

BeerBaron89 said:


> :huh: I turn 19 in 4 days.



skull! skull! skull!


----------



## BeerBaron89 (10/11/08)

Bizier said:


> skull! skull! skull!



:lol: I'll be skulling Jagerbombs than, I love 'em.


----------



## brettprevans (10/11/08)

this is going OT. 

Baron - he's joking that your 16 and 6 months old. you come off sounding young. (EDIT: not fast enough -sinkas beat me)

back on topic.

- certasinly sounds like fusel alc. nasty stuff. keep the temp down. read Palmer's how to brew.
- also 2 weeks old is not long enough for bottle conditioning with kits. you need a little longer to get the beer tasting its best.
- 4 day ferment is not normally long enough to convert all those sugars. unco0nverted sugars (plus any unfermend bottling sugar) would also result in a sugar high then a widthdrawl which wouldnt have helped the headache, sickness etc.

welcome and happy brewing.

PS stating that you can drink more than the "average" person is asking for trouble. how do you know what the avg person drinks. its just asking for brewers to poke fun at you.


----------



## Sammus (10/11/08)

lol good thread. dw beerbaron, these bunch are prone to take the piss haha.


----------



## BeerBaron89 (10/11/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> this is going OT.
> 
> Baron - he's joking that your 16 and 6 months old. you come off sounding young. (EDIT: not fast enough -sinkas beat me)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info  . I realized the consequences of stating that, so i tried to word it as less cocky as i could. I know i can drink more than the average person because of my experiences with alot of drinkers... In saying that, their are alot of people who can drink way way more than i can. I just wanted to get that out of the way to save the posts assuming it was due to my body, seeing as my friend didnt get affected. I really don't mean to come off cocky.



Sammus said:


> lol good thread. dw beerbaron, these bunch are prone to take the piss haha.



:lol: Ok, I'm a little knew to the home brew scene & to this forum, i'll try not to bite as much  .


----------



## bradsbrew (10/11/08)

BeerBaron89 said:


> It feel sorry for people like that. It means responsible drinkers like myself (most the time) have to carry them up stairs or clean up there vomit.



Wish I had responsible friends like you. There is nothing worse than waking up with your shirt fused to your face with vomit and then realise all the other things your mates have done to you.


----------



## BeerBaron89 (10/11/08)

bradsbrew said:


> Wish I had responsible friends like you. There is nothing worse than waking up with your shirt fused to your face with vomit and then realise all the other things your mates have done to you.



lol :lol: Well, i do have my weak moments. One of them: Waking up in a bed not realizing how i got there... And thinking "Well... at least i didn't throw up...". Than realizing my face was stuck to the pillow with vomit.

Needless to say, it's moments like those that make you want to drink less.


----------



## jendres (10/11/08)

BeerBaron89 said:


> (Quick Question: Anyone know anything good that mixes with Jagermeister? I love Jagerbombs but i don't feel like having a heart attack from 4+)



:icon_offtopic: 

Jagermeister and Bundaberg ginger beer. Fantastic! I don't know if it works with cheaper ginger beer.

I haven't named it yet either.


----------



## BeerBaron89 (10/11/08)

Bundaberg Ginger beer? I never heard of it. I have tried Jim Beam Ginger beer and thought it was awesome.


----------



## jendres (10/11/08)

So if it is fusel alcohols and it sounds like it is, will time in the bottle help him out or will the yeast be too dormant?


----------



## jendres (10/11/08)

BeerBaron89 said:


> Bundaberg Ginger beer? I never heard of it. I have tried Jim Beam Ginger beer and thought it was awesome.



WTF? Young kids these days...

Bundy makes more than just rum ya know! linky

Anyway, a ginger beer with a good strong ginger flavour would probably work just as well. I think Cascade does one.


----------



## bradsbrew (10/11/08)

BeerBaron89 said:


> Bundaberg Ginger beer? I never heard of it. I have tried Jim Beam Ginger beer and thought it was awesome.



we need one of those smiley faces biting its tongue.


----------



## BeerBaron89 (10/11/08)

I can honestly say, that i have never seen that served at any bar. I worked in one bar, an all they sold was saxby's ginger beer (Not my favorite).

I'm not much into the whole ginger beer drinks, except for the Jim Beam one. If i can find a bundy one somewhere (I'll have a look at the bottle-o next time i go) i'll give it a go.

Cheers,
The Beer Baron


----------



## mynameisrodney (10/11/08)

I thought you were taking the piss when you said you hadn't heard of it.
Bundaberg ginger beer is non-alcoholic. You can buy it from coles/woolies etc. Best soft drink ever created.


----------



## mesa (10/11/08)

Jeff E said:


> So if it is fusel alcohols and it sounds like it is, will time in the bottle help him out or will the yeast be too dormant?



Unfortunately I think the answer is no. Certainly some yeast by products can be cleaned up with time because they have only been partly digested, but I think, given that alcohol in high concentration is just as poisonous to yeast as humans, trying to metabolise fusel alcohol will not go so well for the yeasties.

BeerBarron, I know you had a high temperature ferment, but it was also very short. If your using glass bottles I'd be worried some of them might explode (unless you checked with a hydrometer that you reached the expected result). If your using plastic, you may find in a few weeks that they are all boys and have to have some pressure released first if you want to get any in the glass.


----------



## Klemmstein (10/11/08)

Seriously mate, I don't think that it is a case of HTFU...

It's a case of STFD (Slow the F%CK Down)... B) 

If you can afford Jagermeister, then you can afford for the homebrew boosters to have time to mature...

If you're used to chugging Jagermeister, then a few more wont hurt you... h34r: 

Keep the fermenting temp lower and give the time for the brew to mature in the bottle...

Yeah, I know, I was young too... (or was I, can't remember...) D'oh!  

Enjoy your efforts, but give them time to mellow (read mature, age and improve here.).

Cheers,

K
(my 2c)


----------



## Pollux (10/11/08)

Who says you can't have more than 4 red bulls or Vs per day???

Jesus, I think back to my days working in bars, an average 20hour day would involve 5-6 double lattes, roughly 12 redbulls and god knows how many smokes.....

So glad I quit that job now....


----------



## Batz (10/11/08)

BeerBaron89 said:


> I have taken the advice that it was Fusel Alcohol.
> 
> If you read my original post you'd know i wouldn't need to 'Harden up'. I have been doing Jagerbombs since i was 16... I was just asking if their is anything else people have tried that won't put me in cardiac arrest after i down a few bombs.
> 
> ...



Of course he is !
Don't get too hung up on replies here,some of us like a bit of humor on this site.You've only had a few posts so perhaps you haven't quite got the feel of this place yet.You are receiving some excellent feedback I am sure you agree.
It really pays to have broad shoulders here,friendships have been lost because some members can't take a bit of ribbing.
Anyway welcome and I hope your next brew is better,plenty of good info here,between the funny crap.

Batz


----------



## 501 (10/11/08)

Batz said:


> Seems blandly obvious to me
> Have you asked your mate how he is? Perhaps he's dead?
> Batz



LoL. Batz
:icon_vomit: 

seriously though I don't see how that could happen. 
I've made some seriously bad 'Steam' kit beers in times past and the hangover 
was not as bad as drinking commercials. 

*4 days in fermenter* ? 

This Must be too short ? 

That is no where near enough time for the yeasties to clean up byproducts and 
condition the beer, not too mention as others have said about bottle conditioning. 

Welcome to the forum champ, hope your next experience with hb is better. 
:beer:


----------



## BeerBaron89 (10/11/08)

Klemmstein said:


> It's a case of STFD (Slow the F%CK Down)... B)
> 
> If you can afford Jagermeister, then you can afford for the homebrew boosters to have time to mature...
> 
> ...



I'm only getting the jagermeister because the home brew leaves me unable to move .

As for the lower temps, being my first brew, i don't really know how to lower the temps. But i have a empty freezer that i may use to keep it at a good temp. Assuming it's capable of not freezing the beer.

I have received alot of info from you guys.. It's a wonderful site. Without it i think i would still be on the ground writhing in pain. I'll try to take some of posts for what they are.. just honest fun. My apologies  .

Reckon it would be safe just to have 1-2 of the beers still? They are really tasty.


----------



## bradsbrew (10/11/08)

I would doubt that there would be one person on here that hasnt made a bad beer. 
I have not poisined myself but my first beer, an old school brigalow kit tasted like the 30m nylex garden hose sitting in the sun I used to fill the fermenter with then brewed in in hot NQ temps. It got tipped out and I didnt try again for about 5 years. But this site wasnt around then actually neither were mobile phones. Dont give up read the threads and youll be fine.

Cheers Brad


----------



## Timmsy (10/11/08)

Jeff E said:


> WTF? Young kids these days...
> 
> Bundy makes more than just rum ya know! linky
> 
> Anyway, a ginger beer with a good strong ginger flavour would probably work just as well. I think Cascade does one.




Bundy makes rum?? :icon_vomit:


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/11/08)

that's what they call it


----------



## WarmBeer (10/11/08)

BeerBaron89 said:


> I know i can drink more than the *average person* because of my experiences with alot of drinkers...



Ah, ha, but didn't you know, the average home brewer is not the average person! In fact, if you hang around here long enough, you'll find out we're all 6' 8" tall, weigh 120kg, can bench-press full CUB kegs in each hand, and without exception are married/partnered to super models.

Cheers, and welcome to our club


----------



## tim_mortensen (10/11/08)

Hi BeerBaron89,

May or may not be relevant to you, but I have some friends who have a bit of a yeast intolerance. They are fine drinking filtered and pasteurised commercial beer, but homebrew can really have a bad affect on them.

4 days in the fermenter and a couple of weeks in the bottle means you will have a lot of suspended and settled yeast, as you mentioned. Longer fermentation, and perhaps gelatine can help this, as well as making a better beer.

I have filtered a few beers and they are able to drink those beers with much less side-affects than non-filtered beers.

mortz


----------



## bradsbrew (10/11/08)

WarmBeer said:


> Ah, ha, but didn't you know, the average home brewer is not the average person! In fact, if you hang around here long enough, you'll find out we're all 6' 8" tall, weigh 120kg, can bench-press full CUB kegs in each hand, and without exception are married/partnered to super models.
> 
> Cheers, and welcome to our club








Some are just beer pigs


----------



## Tony (10/11/08)

Tell you what BrewBarron. How about you come round to my place one night for a beer and a chat about brewing. I will show you some basic requirements of the craft and also the extreme end of it........ All Grain Brewing!

You sound keen on brewing........ you just need to be pointed in the right direction!

does wednesday night after 7:30 work? Will you be sober?  

Yeah we love to take the piss on here, you will get used to it!

cheers


----------



## sponge (10/11/08)

BeerBaron89 said:


> If i can find a bundy one somewhere (I'll have a look at the bottle-o next time i go) i'll give it a go.



Just drop into woolies. It's just a regular un-alcoholic ginger beer. Well, not regular, its preeeetty darn delish... but yea, no need to go to a bottle-o to pick up a pack of those bad boys


Sponge


----------



## Millet Man (10/11/08)

Tony said:


> Tell you what BrewBarron. How about you come round to my place one night for a beer and a chat about brewing. I will show you some basic requirements of the craft and also the extreme end of it........ All Grain Brewing!


Tony,

Still trying to get rid of your stock of infected beer? :lol: 



Tony said:


> Yeah we love to take the piss on here, you will get used to it!



Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Benniee (10/11/08)

Millet Man said:


> Still trying to get rid of your stock of infected beer? :lol:



Ahh, kick a man when he's down... :lol: 

Benniee


----------



## BeerBaron89 (10/11/08)

> May or may not be relevant to you, but I have some friends who have a bit of a yeast intolerance. They are fine drinking filtered and pasteurised commercial beer, but homebrew can really have a bad affect on them.



I thought it could be something like that, but was uncertain. I will leave them to settle... And drink half of each bottle so no yeast is there.. and see if i can get up the next day. Unless their is an easier way ^.^

However i wiki'd fusel alcohol, and those symptoms were exactly how i was feeling.

Tony, that sounds awesome. But forgive me for being cautious, but i don't know about meeting you at your house. You know how Rutherford is  . I will be sober Wednesday... If your keen i wouldn't mind meeting up at the Rutherford pub.

Just out of curiosity, where abouts are you located in rutherford? I have a feeling i might know you, Rutherford being the big place that it is :lol: .



> Ah, ha, but didn't you know, the average home brewer is not the average person! In fact, if you hang around here long enough, you'll find out we're all 6' 8" tall, weigh 120kg, can bench-press full CUB kegs in each hand, and without exception are married/partnered to super models.



I'm only 6'2 , 95kg (mostly beergut), and my bench-press is rusting away  . Beer helps your grow i suppose.


----------



## PostModern (10/11/08)

BeerBaron89 said:


> I thought it could be something like that, but was uncertain. I will leave them to settle... And drink half of each bottle so no yeast is there.. and see if i can get up the next day. Unless their is an easier way ^.^



Once they're carbed up enough, put them upright in the fridge until the yeast settles out, then when you drink, pour into a glass and stop pouring before the sludge starts to run. No need to waste half your beer, just the last cm or so.

If you can take Tony up on his very kind offer, do so. Learn how to brew.


----------



## LethalCorpse (10/11/08)

Don't let the profile pic fool you. He's _probably_ not a rapist.


----------



## BeerBaron89 (10/11/08)

I've just been raised to be very cautious. Parents were always strict.

It is a very very kind offer. I would love to learn from someone. Having a slight learning impairment, a teacher helps me a lot.

I find that when i put the beers in the fridge, after they get cold they seem to go cloudy. Any reason for that?


----------



## buttersd70 (10/11/08)

> I find that when i put the beers in the fridge, after they get cold they seem to go cloudy. Any reason for that?


Sounds like chill haze. There are various proteins that make the beer cloudy when cold, referred to as chill haze. It doesn't effect the beer (for the most part, apart from visually). There are ways and means of getting rid of it if you're fussy. Extended cold conditioning in a secondary fermenter, use of a product called polyclar, etc. Many people don't bother. Some do. It's a matter of choice, really.


----------



## Pollux (10/11/08)

mmmmm, if an AG brewer in my area offered for me to come to their place, help out on a brew day and also drink their beer, I wouldn't say no..........


----------



## Tony (10/11/08)

BeerBaron89 said:


> Tony, that sounds awesome. But forgive me for being cautious, but i don't know about meeting you at your house. You know how Rutherford is. I will be sober Wednesday... If your keen i wouldn't mind meeting up at the Rutherford pub.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, where abouts are you located in rutherford? I have a feeling i might know you, Rutherford being the big place that it is :lol: .
> 
> ...



I live just down hill from Rutherforh high school mate, Will PM you the address if your keen to come learn about brewing.

Im not a rapist......... I do have a state brewing championship under my belt, married with kids ect ect. 

Im an Electrical Control Systems Engineer working out of the mines and not houso trash. I wont bite.......unless you bring VB to my house.

I have had many many home brewers im my house for brew days and beers/chat inclusing some major sponsors of this site. I understand you being cautions but mate......... i dont trust the rutherford pub!

I will leave tha garage door open if you feel inclined to run for your life  

I have a nice all grain oktoberfect on tap at the momnet and recon you should bring a bottle of your offending beer over for a taste test. 

I will show you how easy it is to get a set up to control fermnetation temp.......... hell there are lots of things for you to learn if you want to learn to brew.............. cans of coopers draught at 27 deg is not brewing, you will see what i mean.

I may line up to do a brew on wed night if you like......... it will be part donr when you get here but my kids go to bed and wife goes to work around 7:30 so before this is not condusive to social activities if you know what i mean.

PM me if your keen or say on here......... im easy

cheers

PS......... im only 5'10" and 80kg so you ave nothing to wory about :lol:


----------



## BeerBaron89 (10/11/08)

Yeah sounds good. May have to convince my parents  . (Doesn't that sound quite sad)

I'll see about Wednesday, but I'm not sure. Would next week work for you?

I'm starting to think i know you, even maybe met you. Do you know Stephen Beckett?


----------



## King Brown (11/11/08)

Sounds like everyone else has nailed it with all they're hypothesis, also did you use 1kg of white sugar with your kit? White sugar or sucrose can dehydrate you a fair bit, which will worsen your hangover (especially if the beer isnt fully fermented and a fair bit of unfermented sugar is left in the beer) if so try dextrose next time or better yet dry malt extract (dme). Its a little more expensive but will give you less of a hangover and drastically improve the taste of your beer!

Also it may just be possible you caught a bit of a bug, and drinking just made it worse! I've had many horrid hangovers after just a few quiet drinks, yet woken up feeling completely fine after huge benders...


----------



## BeerBaron89 (11/11/08)

King Brown said:


> Also it may just be possible you caught a bit of a bug, and drinking just made it worse! I've had many horrid hangovers after just a few quiet drinks, yet woken up feeling completely fine after huge benders...



No, I have had the same feeling before as well. Just to a lesser degree. And another time i wasn't as lucky and i vomited through my nose & mouth. My gf laying next to me wasn't impressed (It didn't get her, a lucky save with a cup :icon_vomit: ), As i promised i wouldn't get drunk the night before she comes over... I wasn't drunk, but i did pay for it. I just put it down to not mature enough. (The beer  )

I used white sugar. I was just kinda going with cheap ingredients for my first brew, like i'm sure most are i was keen to start brewing as soon as i had the ingredients in my hand.


----------



## reviled (11/11/08)

BeerBaron89 said:


> If your keen i wouldn't mind meeting up at the Rutherford pub.



:lol: I dont think you realise, Tony probably has more beer than the Rutherford pub at his house :chug:

Edit : Not to mention the quality :beerbang:


----------



## schooey (11/11/08)

Dude, you can assure your parents that it's perfectly safe at Tony's house. I made it out safe, mate, you'll enjoy yourself. Why not take your old man with you if they are worried? You know what they say about gift horses...

The biggest worry you have is catching the AG bug


----------



## staggalee (11/11/08)

[quote name='BeerBaron89' date='Nov 10 2008, 09:03 PM' post='37471

Tony, that sounds awesome.

Just out of curiosity, where abouts are you located in rutherford? I have a feeling i might know you, Rutherford being the big place that it is :lol: .

[/quote]

Hint---if you go to the local Country and Western music get togethers, that`s where you would have seen him. Just crazy about the music, never misses a meet, specially the Tamworth festival.

staggalee.


----------



## Darren (11/11/08)

Tony mixes a mean Jagerbomb too

cheers

Darren


----------



## staggalee (11/11/08)

Darren said:


> Tony mixes a mean Jagerbomb too
> 
> cheers
> 
> Darren



how was Florida?

staggalee.


----------



## Tony (11/11/08)

BeerBaron89 said:


> Yeah sounds good. May have to convince my parents  . (Doesn't that sound quite sad)
> 
> I'll see about Wednesday, but I'm not sure. Would next week work for you?
> 
> I'm starting to think i know you, even maybe met you. Do you know Stephen Beckett?



The name doesnt ring a bell but im hopeless with names.......... never forget a fave but names. No hope.

I had parents that were protective too, i completly understand. You have to be protective these days. Does your dad like to make a brew? Bring him along as well, as schooey said, and he may be keen to get into the hobby with you. AG brewing takes a fair few hours and is more fun with company. 

There is a lot to learn with regards to making a tops beer, thats better than what you get at the pub but it can be done with the most basic equipment. You just need to know how, and a look at how its done is worth about 2 years asking questions on here. 

You start simple with kits but use select ingredients and methods to make the beer better. Then you go to extract brewing and boiling your own fresh hops......... and it will just steamroll on from there to All Grain brewing. 

I have known a fair few people who brewed kits........ or just didnt brew at all and after tasting 1 AG beer, were hooked. You would be suprised how many AG brewers there are just in the rutherford area.

ITs all about quality, producing a beer with flavour, aroma and texture. Being able to control the final outcome in your glass. Being able to brew what ever you want to drink....... Wheat beers, Smoked beers, stouts, english bitters, pilsners, munich Dunkel, Oktoberfest, Porter, adding coffee or chocolate and aging them on oak for wow factor. The posibilities are endless.

It wont happen overnight but it will happen!




schooey said:


> Dude, you can assure your parents that it's perfectly safe at Tony's house. I made it out safe, mate, you'll enjoy yourself. Why not take your old man with you if they are worried? You know what they say about gift horses...
> 
> The biggest worry you have is catching the AG bug



once you get it its incurable!

Next week will be fine, I may not be brewing as i will be back at work. Im on hols till friday this week.

I will send you a PM and we can organise it through there

cheers


----------



## Tony (11/11/08)

staggalee said:


> [quote name='BeerBaron89' date='Nov 10 2008, 09:03 PM' post='37471
> 
> Tony, that sounds awesome.
> 
> ...



I love you too Staggs. secont time ive used this one in 24 hrs.... all in fun of course 

I hate country music! :lol: 

and yes you got me to bite


----------



## staggalee (11/11/08)

Tony said:


> I love you too Staggs. secont time ive used this one in 24 hrs.... all in fun of course
> 
> I hate country music! :lol:
> 
> and yes you got me to bite



aaahh, got one :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## staggalee (11/11/08)

stagga.


----------



## BeerBaron89 (11/11/08)

Rightio, Well i'll see if i can stop by wednesday @ 7:30 pm? Just need the address if you wanna PM me it. 

QQ: Is AG brewing cheaper than kits & commercial? Wouldn't stop be anyways, i figure if Kit beer is better than most commercial beer, home brew is an art worth learning.


----------



## Tony (11/11/08)

Stagga......... is that me in the middle?

People who meet me for the first time look confused and say.......... you look nothing like that hairy guy you have for a picture 

Will PM Addy now.

If you have the passion for brewing really nice beer, the price is not important. I can make beer for under $1/schooner. The hard bit is getting set up to do it, all the bits and pieces you will need can be explained. Also the time involved in making it. Takes a bit longer than mixing in a Kit and Kilo.

cheers


----------



## reviled (11/11/08)

Tony said:


> Takes a bit longer than mixing in a Kit and Kilo.



But its so much more worth it :super:


----------



## Interloper (11/11/08)

Lighten up my man - it *was *said in jest, and was a reference to the ** character - joke, humour, funny... Note I even included a link for you to a page of jager cocktails in my post.

Take it all with a grain of salt, it wasn't a serious suggestion that you drink toxic beer.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## BeerBaron89 (11/11/08)

My apologys  .

I didn't really understand the joke  . I was wondering why you said something about chop... I've only ever seen the movie about him.

Cheers for the info.


----------



## brettprevans (11/11/08)

Comedian ronnie johns does a Chopper impersination. its a pisser. 

see , . heaps of his on youtube.


----------



## crozdog (11/11/08)

Tony said:


> Stagga......... is that me in the middle?



I thought it was Les! B)


----------



## vicelore (11/11/08)

Anyone in my area wanna invite me over for a AG lesson ?? id pay for it lol... 

iv been trying to make it to grain and grape for thier one but sat morning isnt my best time lol...

Id be going in a heart beat if i was you BeerBarron.


----------



## Bizier (11/11/08)

Tony, you are a true gentleman!
(hopefully) ... *ahem*

BeerBaron89 you are a lucky bastard. Don't get pissed - keep your head and learn lots.

I am jealous.


----------



## staggalee (11/11/08)

Tony insists that`s not an actual pic. of him in his avatar, but.....well.....well...ummm....errrr....oh WTF would we know? :lol: 

But seriously, he`s a good bloke. Went well out of his way to do me a personal favour a couple of years ago.
Thanks again mate :beer: 

stagga.


----------



## Tony (11/11/08)

Its the Australian way cobber!

And i wouldnt be any other way! not for nothin.

cheers

Click on my name and there is a pic of the real me


----------



## staggalee (11/11/08)

ok
CLICK


----------



## staggalee (11/11/08)

fAAAARK !!





















:lol:


----------



## buttersd70 (11/11/08)

Tony said:


> Click on my name and there is a pic of the real me



My Eyes! My Eyes! Aaargh! :lol:


----------



## staggalee (11/11/08)

The avatar is quite nice actually.  
I don`t follow how people are taken aback by it.  

stagga.


----------



## Tony (11/11/08)

:unsure: 

I love it


----------



## staggalee (11/11/08)

Tony said:


> :unsure:
> 
> I love it



What I meant was it was "quite nice actually" compared to... to.. to...ah it doesn`t matter  

stagga.


----------



## Tony (11/11/08)

Now BrewBarron...... I hope you see how we love to take the piss on here. We all........ well most.... have a sick sence of humor and premote quality over quantity

Stagga has the sickest sence of humor of all of us......... actually most of us wonder if he even brews..........He never talks beer, always up for a laugh though 

cheers


----------



## staggalee (11/11/08)

I`ve never seen the point in bulk priming with all the ginning around that goes with it when I can single prime 28 bottles in under 2 minutes.
Did I mention that before? :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## buttersd70 (11/11/08)

Tony said:


> He never talks beer, always up for a laugh though


 
Come to think of it, he never talked beer on the Grumpys forum either! Just jokes :lol:


----------



## Tony (11/11/08)

mmmm i dont think he has ever brewed a beer in his life

he thinks hopping is done on one leg and mashing is done with potatoes :lol:


----------



## staggalee (11/11/08)

I never did see the point in talking on and on about it.  
Just drink it.
But buttersd70, we never saw that name on G`s.?
You`re not one of those masked phantoms are you?  

stagga.


----------



## buttersd70 (11/11/08)

staggalee said:


> I never did see the point in talking on and on about it.
> Just drink it.
> But buttersd70, we never saw that name on G`s.?
> You`re not one of those masked phantoms are you?
> ...



Different username.....I wasn't on there long before it went tits up....can't even remember what my handle was....but one thing I do remember, was a certain staggalee tearing strips off me one day, accusing me of being the biggest idiot on the planet....  :lol:


----------



## Tony (11/11/08)

tkes one to know one hey butters


----------



## staggalee (11/11/08)

yeah there was a couple of blokes from Adelaide that got mugged on that forum unfortunately  

stagga.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/11/08)

I'm still wondering if staggerlee pays any reference to a Nick cave song.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/11/08)

Tony you are a generous man .
But watchout beerbaron he once threatened to hunt me down if I put cascade hops as a late edition to an aussie old ale. :unsure: 

Brad


----------

